# Sabine Fishing



## Tillmanjesse (Oct 10, 2012)

Recently Laid off and looking to go fishing during the week while all the idiots are off the lake. Split expenses for the day and lets go fish, I live in orange. Usually bout $100-$150 if we run hard all day. Drop me a line


----------



## lufkinmike (Feb 3, 2011)

call me anytime I would love to split expenses

Mike

936-229-2312


----------

